

Break an unresponsive SSH Session or put it in the background - sown

There&#x27;s a few listed in the man page. neat.<p><pre><code>     The supported escapes (assuming the default ‘~’) are:

     ~.      Disconnect.

     ~^Z     Background ssh.

     ~#      List forwarded connections.

     ~&amp;      Background ssh at logout when waiting for forwarded connection &#x2F; X11 sessions to terminate.

     ~?      Display a list of escape characters.

     ~B      Send a BREAK to the remote system (only useful for SSH protocol version 2 and if the peer supports it).

     ~C      Open command line.  Currently this allows the addition of port forwardings using the -L, -R and -D options (see above).  It also allows the cancella‐
             tion of existing port-forwardings with -KL[bind_address:]port for local, -KR[bind_address:]port for remote and -KD[bind_address:]port for dynamic port-
             forwardings.  !command allows the user to execute a local command if the PermitLocalCommand option is enabled in ssh_config(5).  Basic help is avail‐
             able, using the -h option.

     ~R      Request rekeying of the connection (only useful for SSH protocol version 2 and if the peer supports it).

     ~V      Decrease the verbosity (LogLevel) when errors are being written to stderr.

     ~v      Increase the verbosity (LogLevel) when errors are being written to stderr.</code></pre>
======
stevekemp
For the benefit of people that don't use this already you should stress you
need to press "Return", then type "~?", or whatever.

If you press ~ without a preceding carriage-return it will be sent over the
wire, as per any other keystroke.

